# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Apps voor stoppen met roken niet bewezen effectief

## Leontien

Steeds meer mensen gebruiken een app als hulpmiddel bij het stoppen met roken. Veel populaire apps zijn echter niet gebaseerd op de basis strategieën waarvan bekend is dat ze rokers daadwerkelijk helpen met stoppen. Dat stellen onderzoekers van de George Washinton University School of Public Health and Health Services in het American Journal of Preventive Medicine.

*Apps*
De onderzoekers ontdekten 414 stoppen-met-roken-apps en bestudeerden de 50 populairste. Het team analyseerden van elke app hoe ze het stoppen met roken benaderde en keken daarbij in hoeverre zij de tabakrichtlijnen van de US Public Health Service naleefde. De richtlijnen vormen een verzameling van wetenschappelijk onderzoek over de meest effectieve manier om een rookverslaving te verslaan.

*Resultaten*
Over het algemeen boden de apps volgende de onderzoekers niet de beste behandelingsmogelijkheden. In geen van de apps werd bijvoorbeeld geadviseerd om een stoppen-met-roken-hulplijn te bellen. Volgens de US Public Health Service verdubbelt de hulp van iemand die getraind is de kansen op succes. 

Slechts een op de twintig apps beveelt medicijnen aan om weerstand te bieden tegen het verlangen naar een sigaret. Onderzoek heeft laten zien dat een behandeling waarbij je de nicotine vervangt ook heel effectief zijn. De meeste apps bevatten ook geen basisadvies over stoppen met roken en helpen niet bij het opstellen van een plan.

*Bellen*
Het onderzoek kent zijn beperkingen: het is niet duidelijk hoe mensen de apps gebruiken, misschien wel in aanvulling op effectieve methodes. Toch adviseren de onderzoekers mensen om voorzichtig te zijn met dit soort apps. Abroms: "Mensen kunnen hun telefoon op dit moment beter gebruiken om een stoppen-met-roken-lijn te gebruiken."
Bron: Gezondheidsnet

Gebruik jij een app om te stoppen met roken? Wat is jouw ervaring?

----------

